

Life’s Too Short for So Much E-Mail - giorgiofontana
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/08/life%E2%80%99s-too-short-for-so-much-e-mail/?ref=technology

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4215580>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4216351>

